

Departing Space Station Commander Provides Tour of Orbital Laboratory [video] - carlsednaoui
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doN4t5NKW-k

======
carlsednaoui
Seeing how life unfolds in a space station was absolutely mind blowing!

